# Care sheet for Chile gold burst (Paraphysa parvula)



## bigleap (Apr 7, 2011)

Does someone have a care sheet or other information about the Chile gold burst tarantula? I just bought one, but could not much information about them. 

I need all the basic care sheet info (temp, humidity, food, etc.) as well as any info about their temperament, behavior, etc. 

I believe I have a female, still immature. She is not a sling, but is still small (leg span around 2") so she is quite fast. She is a bit skittish when being handled, but is good about being handled. She is wondering quite a bit in her new reptile cage, and climbs along the walls quite a bit.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 7, 2011)

Keep her/him like a P.scrofa.
Dry substrate with a water dish.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Apr 8, 2011)

I keep and have kept a few of these, they do well at around 25°C and need no extra humidity than a water dish. They feed well on crickets and temperament wise they're fairly docile although with the odd exception (Usually females).


----------



## bigleap (Apr 9, 2011)

*Chile gold burst tarantula - do they typically hide*

Thanks for your replies. Much appreciated.

My Chile gold burst has been hiding in it's retreat for a while. Are they known to be shy like that?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Apr 9, 2011)

bigleap said:


> Thanks for your replies. Much appreciated.
> 
> My Chile gold burst has been hiding in it's retreat for a while. Are they known to be shy like that?


They don't tend to do that as much as other species, although I'm sure its fine. Do you know the sex and is it likely to be in pre-moult? As long as its abdomen is a decent size I personally wouldn't be worried.


----------



## bigleap (Apr 10, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> They don't tend to do that as much as other species, although I'm sure its fine. Do you know the sex and is it likely to be in pre-moult? As long as its abdomen is a decent size I personally wouldn't be worried.


The person who sold me the gold burst said it is female, but I am not 100% sure. There is no indication that she is in pre-molt. She came out of her hiding and quickly ate a cricket I threw in her cage. Here are some pictures.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Apr 10, 2011)

Well that does look slightly leggy for a female, although it wouldn't surprise me that it was. I've had a couple of _P.parvula_ females and both weren't that friendly TBH. Although saying that I can imagine that some will be fairly docile, pretty tarantula nonetheless and the abdomen size is nice and healthy. 

I'm waiting on my female to drop a sac, fingers crossed!


----------



## TGod (Jul 26, 2011)

*Size*

I've been looking but i cant find a decent source anywhere, does anyone know how big these guys get?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 26, 2011)

TGod said:


> I've been looking but i cant find a decent source anywhere, does anyone know how big these guys get?


Females get to about 3.75" LS as adults and males get slightly bigger just under 4" LS.


----------



## TGod (Jul 26, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Females get to about 3.75" LS as adults and males get slightly bigger just under 4" LS.


Thanks but when u say legspan do u mean that of a single leg or the radius of the legs?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 26, 2011)

TGod said:


> Thanks but when u say legspan do u mean that of a single leg or the radius of the legs?


I'm referring to diagonal legspan, which is from the tip of leg I (left side) to the tip of leg IV (right side).

Can I ask where you got the _P.parvula_ sling from?


----------



## TGod (Jul 26, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm referring to diagonal legspan, which is from the tip of leg I (left side) to the tip of leg IV (right side).
> 
> Can I ask where you got the _P.parvula_ sling from?


Thanks m8, and i havent got it yet i've only just ordered it today on the web and doing a bit of research.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 26, 2011)

TGod said:


> Thanks m8, and i havent got it yet i've only just ordered it today on the web and doing a bit of research.


I was just wondering who you ordered it from or what company, I only ask because as far as I'm aware I am the only person in the UK to have bred this species. Apart from WC sub-adult/adult I wasn't aware there were any spiderlings available for sale in the UK.


----------



## TGod (Jul 26, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> I was just wondering who you ordered it from or what company, I only ask because as far as I'm aware I am the only person in the UK to have bred this species. Apart from WC sub-adult/adult I wasn't aware there were any spiderlings available for sale in the UK.


The website is     www.exotic-pets.co.uk


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 26, 2011)

TGod said:


> The website is     www.exotic-pets.co.uk


Ive never bought from them personally (I believe they don't actually stock most animals on their site and act more as a middleman iirc) although it does say the specimens are WC. I doubt the collectors will be collecting small juveniles, I would presume the ones they are selling will be sub-adult's and they have the sizing wrong.


----------



## TGod (Jul 26, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Ive never bought from them personally (I believe they don't actually stock most animals on their site and act more as a middleman iirc) although it does say the specimens are WC. I doubt the collectors will be collecting small juveniles, I would presume the ones they are selling will be sub-adult's and they have the sizing wrong.


I hope so cause 3.5 - 5cm seems pretty small. Are they a good choice?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 26, 2011)

TGod said:


> I hope so cause 3.5 - 5cm seems pretty small. Are they a good choice?


Awesome choice mate, they're fairly docile and beautiful little things. I'm going to be on pairing my female up again later on today (she moulted about a month ago).


----------



## TGod (Jul 26, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome choice mate, they're fairly docile and beautiful little things. I'm going to be on pairing my female up again later on today (she moulted about a month ago).


Wicked, i'll look forward too the lil guy turning up


----------

